# HELP please....



## Auds1969 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi to all,

Myself and my husband with our 1.5 year old daughter want to move from rainy Scotland to Arkansas in the USA. I am looking for as much info as possible for us getting in there and then buying property, getting a job etc..

Obviously we have friends that live there, would they be able to sponser us?? We have been looking through the webpages to see what we have to do and obviously because we are UK citizens we can't go into the green card lottery. My husband does have a job (offshore) but his company does not have an office in the States, would he be able to use this as a barganing tool?? All the help that we can get would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, unless your friends are going to give you a job, they aren't eligible to sponsor you. For that, they have to be family - and willing to provide for you if you fall on hard times.

Would your husband's company be interested in starting up an office in the US? That might do the trick - then they could send your husband in as part of the start-up team. 

Or, just put in the paperwork for a green card and wait until your turn comes up. They apparently have no trouble filling the UK quota each year, so it could be a while, but the sooner you get your papers in, the sooner you'll come up in the queue.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even in the fifties, when immigration was easier for Europeans, individual sponsorship required a substantial commitment by the sponsor. I know that some sponsors rented a house and paid the rent on it during the entire application process, because that proved that they were willing and able to make a major commitment.


----------

